# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irakta İhtilaflı Bölgeler ve Türkmenler

## ceyda

2013128_10mahirnakipsite.jpg
Irak Anayasası'nda (140. Madde) tartışmalı bölge olarak söz edilen tek yer Kerkük'tür. Ancak Kürtler; Tuzhurmatu, Hanekin, Mendeli, Başhika, Akra ve Sincar'ı da tartışmalı bölgelere dahil etmişlerdir. Görünen o ki, bu anlaşmazlık yalnızca Araplar ve Kürtler arasında yaşanmaktadır. Ancak Türkmenler söz konusu bölgelerde çoğunluğu teşkil etmektedirler. Şüphesiz ki bu bölgelerdeki en mazlum topluluk Türkmenlerdir. Bunun en bariz kanıtı ise son patlamalardır, çok sayıda masum Türkmen son patlamalarda hayatını kaybetti. Türkmen siyasetçiler, her bölgeden etnik grupların katılacağı bir güvenlik gücü kurma önerisinde bulunmuşlardır. Öneri Maliki tarafından kabul edilirken Barzani tarafından reddedilmiştir. Barzani, buraların sadece tartışmalı bölge olmakla kalmayıp Kürdistan'dan zor kullanılarak ayrıldığını iddia etmektedir. Türkiye Kerkük politikasında bir değişikliğe gitmemekte ve Kerkük'ü Türkmenler, Araplar ve Kürtler olmak üzere üç etnik gruptan oluşan bir şehir olarak görmek istemektedir. Bu görüş Türkmenlerce de onaylanmaktadır.

Kaynak :Embarrassment: rsam

----------

